# Valentine E-mails: He/She Loves Me, He/She Makes My Computer Sick!



## MA-Caver (Feb 13, 2008)

Definitely something to watch out for tomorrow or later on today. 
Sheesh those guys just try everything don't they? 



> * Online Valentine cards may contain Internet worm, FBI warns*
> Tue Feb 12, 2:27 PM ET
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20080212/ts_alt_afp/lifestyleusinternetvalentine
> WASHINGTON (AFP) - Valentine's Day e-greetings from a stranger could deliver more than the recipient bargained for in the shape of a destructive "Trojan horse" that hijacks computers, the FBI warned Tuesday.
> ...


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Feb 13, 2008)

No worries, I never accept Valentine related email from anyone, period.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 13, 2008)

Andy Moynihan said:


> No worries, I never accept Valentine related email from anyone, period.


 
I am with you.


----------



## Kacey (Feb 13, 2008)

Andy Moynihan said:


> No worries, I never accept Valentine related email from anyone, period.



Generally, I don't either... but my mother has this thing for e-cards for every imaginable holiday (and a few I'd never think of sending cards for as well) - but I know they're coming, and where she's likely to send them from.


----------



## newGuy12 (Feb 14, 2008)

I never read such foolishness.  I have a mail client that only displays text.  If someone wishes to say something to me, they can type it out, so that I can read it. 

There's no need in these cartoon things dancing around to get your point across.  It is inefficient, and takes too much bandwidth.  

Regarding the trojans, haha, someone can use the virtual machine to get the trojan and then play with it, as if it is their toy.  They can turn it into their little "you know what", haha!


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 14, 2008)

newGuy12 said:


> I never read such foolishness.  I have a mail client that only displays text.  If someone wishes to say something to me, they can type it out, so that I can read it.
> 
> There's no need in these cartoon things dancing around to get your point across.  It is inefficient, and takes too much bandwidth.
> 
> Regarding the trojans, haha, someone can use the virtual machine to get the trojan and then play with it, as if it is their toy.  They can turn it into their little "you know what", haha!


 well if that's true then they need to take that trojan and wrap it up in a bow and send it back where it came from originally.


----------



## crushing (Feb 14, 2008)

newGuy12 said:


> Regarding the trojans, haha, someone can use the virtual machine to get the trojan and then play with it, as if it is their toy. They can turn it into their little "you know what", haha!


 
It's funny how times have changed.  It used to be that Trojans stopped the spread of viruses and you had no worries if you played with it, other than the silly threat of blindness.


----------



## newGuy12 (Feb 14, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> well if that's true then they need to take that trojan and wrap it up in a bow and send it back where it came from originally.



Or to give them some false data, lol! Or watch what happens in the honey pot.



crushing said:


> It's funny how times have changed. It used to be that Trojans stopped the spread of viruses and you had no worries if you played with it, other than the silly threat of blindness.



hahahaha


----------

